# A music video



## ChoppingLiszt (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, people. I just signed up today, looks like a very nice forum.  Also, is it legal to advertise here? I just made this musicvideo, about some of the most beautiful piano pieces ever composed (imo ), and I'd like some feedback on it, what I could do to improve, etc.

Link to video: 




I hope you like it


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, ChoppingLiszt 

Advertising is restricted, in that it must directly relate only to Classical Music. 
The primary purpose of this forum is do discuss Classical Music ... if you have "news" to share about a Classical music event/concert it can be placed in this forum area. There are guidelines for posting in the Classified Forum  area.


----------



## ChoppingLiszt (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you . Yep, I see what you mean. But then again, it is only about classical music, so it is alright, yeah?  

Best regards


----------

